# Maine Ocean Racing



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Has anyone participated in these races http://gmora.org/...? Any opinions on the pluses/minuses of the various races?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, it's a good organization with good races. My buddy Tim is one of the organizers of the Northeast Harbor race and they'd sure love more participants..


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Maine Sail. I'm in Bucks Harbor, so pretty easy to get down to northeast. Had also been thinking about some of the classic races (camden to castine). Eventually would like to do the monhegan island race, but that may have to wait till 2011.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi Andrew,

Yes, we regularly participate in some of the GMORA races: 

Boothbay Harbor Yacht Club Regatta -- great racing, great venue, and our homeport. 

Southport Yacht Club's Seguin Island Trophy Race Series -- less well attended than the BHYC regatta, interesting courses on the Sheepscot, good party at the Boothbay Region Boatyard

Portland Yacht Club's Monhegan Race -- great overnight race, though it has a reputation for light air. Host club really is a terrific host.

Haraseeket Race -- pursuit format race: timed start based on your handicap, so all boats finish together (theoretically). Friendly little yacht club there in South Freeport. 

New to GMORA for this coming year will be the Rockland Yacht Club's Maine Rocks Shorthanded Race, which has been run the last two years. This is a 113 mile race for single- and double-handed boats. A great group of dedicated folks, and great offshore course --I love this race.

Closest race to you might be the Camden-Castine Race. I haven't done this one yet.

I think that the Northeast Harbor race that MaineSail was talking about is an overnight race from Portland to Northeast Harbor. For the last two years this has been on the Friday & Saturday of Labor Day weekend, but for 2010 I've heard it will start on August 27 (maybe I'll get finally get to do this one now!)

The Northeast Harbor Fleet does run a series of races over the summer that are scored by GMORA, but there is very little mixing of boats between west and east. Most of the boats that race in GMORA are based in Casco Bay and they tend not to venture further east than Castine (or Boothbay!), and likewise the boats that race out of Northeast Harbor tend not to venture further west than Camdem (if that).

Another race you might be interested in, although it's not a GMORA race, is the Northport Yacht Club's Around Isleboro Race.


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Catamount - 

Thanks for the great info. I suppose I'm a bit in between east and west, although I've always tended to go further downeast for no particular reason. The Camden to Castine race and the round Islesboro races sound perfect. Was also hoping to do the wooden boat regatta this year on eggemoggin reach which is right next to me. I need to start building up my experience before I attempt an overnight race, which is definitely one of my goals.


----------

